# i found baby pigeons, help?! O..O



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

I live in Arizona, and yesterday was real windy. While walking to a friends house I found two baby pigeons laying on the side walk next to their nest.
I was sad for them and I didn't know what to do and ants were surrounding them, so I took them home.

Now I have two baby pigeons and I don't know what to do. They don't have feathers yet and they are real small.
I read some where you can put them back where you found them and the momma will care for them, whether you touched them or not... is that true??

thankss


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

adriennaCalburt said:


> I live in Arizona, and yesterday was real windy. While walking to a friends house I found two baby pigeons laying on the side walk next to their nest.
> I was sad for them and I didn't know what to do and ants were surrounding them, so I took them home.
> 
> Now I have two baby pigeons and I don't know what to do. They don't have feathers yet and they are real small.
> *I read some where you can put them back where you found them and the momma will care for them, whether you touched them or not... is that true??*thankss



That's not true in this instance.
Where in Arizona are you located? I may know of someone near you that can help.


----------



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

Surprise Arizona, its about 30 minutes away from phoenix.

is that because they are at my house now? :c


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Once a pigeon's nest is moved, most often they reject the babies.
I can direct you to a rehabber in your area...let me get the contact info for you.
Have you been feeding the babies?


----------



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

i got them yesterday at about 7 and i'm trying to find out what to feed them. but i don't know, it says they eat crop milk.. and idkwtf that is.. so no i havent fed them yet.
that would be nice. :]

so if the nest falls out the babys get abandoned?? :c


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This rehabber is great and I hope you can make contact with her asap.
In the meantime, the babies need to be kept warm. The best way is to put them on a heating pad set on low. I know you are thinking...*but it's so hot outside *...however, baby pigeons need supplemental heat because they can't regulate their own temperature.
Once they have been thoroughly warmed, they can be fed. 

Fallen Feathers 
Jody Kieran
Peoria, Arizona 
623-533-2348
www.fallenfeathers.org


----------



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

yay! il contact her. but can you suggest anything to feed them in the meantime??
if i kept them outside in the shade, would that be a good temperature for them?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No. You need to bring them inside and supply supplimental heat.
They need to be *thoroughly* warmed, internally, before feeding them. If not, feeding them at this point could kill them.
It would be helpful to see a picture. Better you call Jodi than take a picture at this point. I also have emailed another member in the Phoenix area that does volunteer at Fallen Feathers. Another possibility is our member, Mr Squeaks. I'll give her a call.


----------



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

it was taken yesterday.

i can call her now i suppose. and il bring them in and see if i can find a heat pad.


----------



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

that failed. can your phone receive pictures?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

you can email them to me and I will post them for you.

[email protected]


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis called me.

Unfortunately, the contact she gave you is also the one I would have suggested. I live in Mesa, which is on the other side of the Valley and Fallen Feathers in Peoria, would be the closest one I know to you on that side of town.

My only other suggestion would be to call Vet offices in your area to see if they could refer to any other rehabbers. Unfortunately, with the weekend...Fallens Feathers would be my choice. 

I sure hope you can get them help...soon! Please let us know.

Shi


----------



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

okay, il call fallen feathers and i will post pack once i get them helped. they are warmed up and everything and i can maybe get them to someone tomorrow, im not for sure because i dont drive..
so should i try and feed them anything today or no?? and do i give them water??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They look like doves to me rather than pigeons. Do you have a store near you where you can buy powdered rice cereal for human babies and applesauce for human babies?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a picture


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Did you actually make contact with Fallen Feathers?


----------



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

yup i talked to jody and she told me they are doves. i explained what they looked like.  and she said to give the spongey cat food. its really though to do though.
they seem so fragile and she said to open their beak and put it in but they nuzzle so much.

i asked my dad and we are gonna drop them off there tomorrow.
but for now i wanna make sure they dont starve or anything. i have them in a cat carrier and a heat pad.


----------



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

oh and we might have apple sauce or baby food, do you think that would be better than cat food.. or actually do you know for sure?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You soak the cat food in warm water until it's soft. Hold each baby on your lap and very gently pri the beak open with your finger nails...drop small pieces of food at the back of the throat and the baby should swallow the pieces.
Under the throat you will feel the crop fill up when you feed them. It will feel lumpy and rounded, like a little balloon when there is food in the crop. If they aren't kept on the heating pad, they won't be able to digest the food and it will sour in the crop and make them sick.
Only soak enough food that you will use to feed each time. Throw unused food away.
Start by soaking 20 pieces.


----------



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

they both only ate about two pieces, ill feel their crop thing to see if they are full. but i did get them to eat.! i just had to hold their little heads stillish and they opened up their mouths for me and i let the cat food touch and they nibbled then opened up again. :3
they are on the heating pad, but not directly, so that they dont get sick does it have to be direct?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Heating pad can be on *low* with a towel over it and room for them to move off if they wish. They will probably stay on the pad if it's not too warm.

All the best for these little guys!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

there nest was on the sidewalk so they are still in it. and i dont want to take it away from them. :l
you think the heat will get through a towel and their nest??
thanks!! :3 i really really hope they stay healthy too! thank you for all the help.
especially thank you Charis.. you saved their little lives! and help me avoid mass despair.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

adriennaCalburt said:


> there nest was on the sidewalk so they are still in it. and i dont want to take it away from them. :l
> you think the heat will get through a towel and their nest??
> thanks!! :3 i really really hope they stay healthy too! thank you for all the help.
> especially thank you Charis.. you saved their little lives! and help me avoid mass despair.



Yes...do leave them the nest. The heat will get through just fine.
Find them again when their crop empties. Get them to jodi as early as you can.
You saved their lives, not me. I'm proud of you.


----------



## adriennaCalburt (Jul 17, 2010)

no words for my happiness! XD
i will try my hardest to get them there early, that way they can be in the best care they can be. 

thank you. thank you. thankk youu.
your making me all giddy! n_n
im going to go for now, il post when i get them to jodi! 
wish the babys luck!!


----------

